# Charlie



## mousehelp (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey, i have a small white female mouse, named charlie. About two weeks ago, i noticed a bump on the left side of her face. I'm not sure what it is. I really hope it's not a tumor or anything. I don't want anyone dticking anything into my baby, especislly not an unfamiliar vet.
:confused1:

I don't know anything about the bump. It may be an abscess, but it doesn't look like one. If anyone here has any idea what it is, please let me know. I want to try to figure it out without having to go to the vet.
I'll try to get pics.


PLEASE HELP:idea:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Going to the vet CAN be stressful, but if it means 20 seconds of poking and prodding to find a cure, I personally think it's more than worth it. (my rodents love going to the vet, funnily enough)

If there is something as serious as a possible tumour affecting your pet, it needs to go to the vet ASAP. This forum, with no disrespect to the members, is not full of qualified vets who can diagnose your pet online. Even if every single person on here was a vet, I doubt they can diagnose something like this when they have no way of feeling the lump or performing other health checks.

May I ask why you are so against going to the vet?


----------



## mousehelp (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not really against going to the vet, it's just that i don't want them to take her away from me in any kind of way.
Thank you for your help, though. I guess ur right about the whole feeling thing, so thanks alot!!:thumbup:


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I too think it would be worth a trip to the vet for the correct diagnosis and treatment. One of my mice had an abscess on the side of her face. The vet thought it was an abscess rather than tumour (as she was young and it wasn't in the usual place for a tumour) and I was prescribed some Baytril to give her. Within a week the abscess had gone.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

mousehelp said:


> it's just that i don't want them to take her away from me in any kind of way.


I can relate to this! I've can issues before with one lady at my vet being a tad trigger happy in terms of mice and suggesting PTS at a stage where imo the mouse was still showing an interest in life and worth giving a chance. Sometimes you just need to decide what you think the quality of life is and what your decision is before you go in. Hopefully it is just an abscess but there is only one real way to find out


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with a vet visit - if it's something as simple as an abscess it might just need you to keep an eye on it and get some antibiotics to help keep the infection at bay. And if it's a tumour then you know what you are facing and can make sure that your mousie is spoiled rotten for however long she has left. Either way a vet will be able to tell you what it is, and if you know for a fact that your mousie is still happy, enjoying life and eating away as normal then you don't need to make any decision that you don't want to.


----------



## mousehelp (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for that last comment, i really appreciate it!! Im not even my family can afford a vet right now, so if anyone has ANY ideas, ill post some pics.:yesnod:


----------

